# BEST COOLER FOR THE MONEY



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Heh Folks;
looking for ya'll's opinion on the best ice chest / cooler for the money.
I know Yeti's are top of the line and Engel's run a close second, and i would really love to have one, but I am afraid I really can't afford one.
My kids want to buy me one for my birthday Saturday, so i would like to get some opinions on which one they should buy.
I plan on keeping this in my Robalo, in the back. It is 48" across there and i PLAN on using it as a seat on our fishing trips.
I have looked at most of the brands and i have found the following;
White Igloo MaxCold 165 Qt - Ext Dims 41.75W x 18.25D x 22.75H ($129.99 at Target)
Igloo 162 Quart Marine Cooler - 

my connection was lost before i got everthing pasted in, i have more data, just not the time to post tonight.
i have about a half dozen more data points to put in.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

If you don't pay $300+ for it, it's pure junk.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Main Frame 8 said:


> If you don't pay $300+ for it, it's pure junk.


I disagree, My wife bought me one for Christmas(id have never spent that kind of money on a cooler?) and I'm not that impressed.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

I've had Igloo coolers for years, but the last few have been junk. Don't seal well, thus don't keep ice well. And hinges/latches are worthless, break way too easily.

So, NOT Igloo for me. I've heard Coleman are better *low end* coolers, plan to try that next.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

gm said:


> I've had Igloo coolers for years, but the last few have been junk. Don't seal well, thus don't keep ice well. And hinges/latches are worthless, break way too easily.
> 
> So, NOT Igloo for me. I've heard Coleman are better *low end* coolers, plan to try that next.


my Coleman hinges suck just as much as my igloos, but the latches are ten times worse....

When the hinges go on your coolers, cut off the end of a 2" or 3" ratchet strap and screw that on in place of the hinges. Will last forever and is virtually indestructible.

But after all this, I guess I'm starting to sound like a yeti man after all.:headknock


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

The best cooler is a 2cooler fer sure.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> my Coleman hinges suck just as much as my igloos, but the latches are ten times worse....
> 
> When the hinges go on your coolers, cut off the end of a 2" or 3" ratchet strap and screw that on in place of the hinges. Will last forever and is virtually indestructible.
> 
> But after all this, I guess I'm starting to sound like a yeti man after all.:headknock


My cousin is a professional beer drinker and he is in and out of his Coleman on the weekends and he swears by his. He's been lugging that same cooler around for at least the last 8 years and it holds ice... A trick he uses is he'll dump his icemaker tray in plastic grocery sacks and throws them in the freezer. That rock hard ice is better!


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Life Aquatic said:


> The best cooler is a 2cooler fer sure.


Green!


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for the comments everyone.
STILL CAN'T AFFORD A YETI.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

2 ways to look at this , you wanna pay for a cooler or pay for ice.


the igloo 162 marine is a waste of money, just get the 162 std version

west marine handles some with SS hardware, a deff. plus

might look around for a source for icey teks


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Cooler*



Life Aquatic said:


> The best cooler is a 2cooler fer sure.


 You got that right.X-2 ....CVA34


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Ice Chest*

I do live with the Igloo there not the best anymore.But they getterdun at a reasonable price.What I want is a Ice chest that I can use in a pinch for Dry Storage (and when you open it stuff is still dry).Maybe Yette can do it, but at there price I will never find out.Unless I find one on side of road...CVA34


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

We have switched from Igloo to Coleman...Coleman seems to hold ice quite a bit longer ...


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeti is where it's at! I have 3. Never had an issue. My Igloo lasted 3 months Yetti going on 2 years


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

IMO Igloo and coleman are ok, not as good as they used to be, but still work. I replace hinges and latches probably once a year. But...for the price of an igloo versus a yeti i can buy a lot of hinges, ice too. I can't justify paying 500 plus for a cooler, that if left unattended is very likely to walk away.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I recently bought a slightly used Yeti.

I now see why Yeti owners love them.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a fish coffin therefore do not use a box for fish. I have the same 94 quart Igloo marine cooler under my leaning post as a drink box that I've had since I bought my boat in 2005. Still in good shape & only had to replace the latches once. One of my wife's employee's Dad is an employee @ Igloo. It's amazing how much hardware you can get for a fat bag of trout fillets. :cheers:


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

If you're on a budget the most highly-reviewed cooler is the Coleman Xtreme series.

http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-70-Quart-Xtreme-Cooler-Blue/dp/B000G64I1A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305902026&sr=8-1

40 bucks for the 70-quart at Amazon. You'll probably pay double if you go to a store. The reviews are outstanding for it.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

JesseTX said:


> If you're on a budget the most highly-reviewed cooler is the Coleman Xtreme series.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-70-Qu...4I1A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305902026&sr=8-1
> 
> 40 bucks for the 70-quart at Amazon. You'll probably pay double if you go to a store. The reviews are outstanding for it.


Getting us one or two of those. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

SSI


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

look for the rubbermaids with the molded handles, the are about 100 qt. the are from the old Gott mold


used to see them alot under flip back seats in bay boats


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*It's puzzling to me,*

as to what everyone expects their coolers to hold up against? I have owned all of the less expensive coolers over my life, especially the Igloo ones and have rarely had one go bad, but manly from my own abuse, such as dragging it on pavement, throwing it, throwing something heavy and pointed in an empty one:headknock, or not maintaining the lid stop(plastic strip to hold the lid from flopping back too far on an Igloo), or some other abuse. I don't, and may not ever own a Yeti, but love their construction, but would not be able to sleep at night if I paid for one! I would be afraid my dad would come back and really give me an arse chewing! This is not to say I have not changed out hinges, replaced the lid stop, or just retired them, but have to agree with the comparison of buying more ice to paying a high price for a cooler. I can make my own ice, as I do, so I'll be appreciating the Yetis and SSI, and others made to protect me from myself from afar.:cheers:


----------

